

Rate My Startup: The Last Coder - Gamifying your IDE - tieTYT

Our startup idea is to create a plug-in for Eclipse that encourages you to improve your code by turning programming into a game.<p>Extract a method? 5 points.
Fix a compiler warning? 10 points.
Write a unit test? 25 points.
Write 50 unit tests? Earn the "Greener Pass-tures" badge.
Earn 1,000 points? Level-up!
Join a team and compete with your peers.
You get the idea...<p>If you're interested in playing, sign up for the private beta.<p>http://www.thelastcoder.com
======
vyrotek
I'm all for adding Game Mechanics in new things. (see my profile for my
startup)

But, I'm curious how you plan on making any money from this. Are you hosting
the evaluations of the conditions to earn an achievement on your server? Or is
all the code local in the plugin? What stops me from gaming the game?

~~~
tieTYT
1) Ad revenue from website traffic, with an option for purchasing custom
upgrades and private teams and sponsors.

2) Yeah, all evaluations (points, achievements, levels) will occur on the
server.

3) We are thinking of various ways to discourage cheating like team specific
leader boards.

------
webdestroya
<http://www.thelastcoder.com>

